# Timelapse - Around Us



## zooropa (14 Mai 2014 às 23:57)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/95206046"]Timelapse - Around Us[/ame]
Timelapse - Around Us - Com este timelapse, pretendo retratar um pouco a vida que nos rodeia e que na maioria da vezes não nos apercebemos que existe. A história aqui contada traduz certos momentos que tenho vivido e presenciado, quer através de caminhadas por trilhos do único Parque Nacional (Peneda-Gerês) em Portugal, quer ao longo de parques naturais que existem um pouco por todo o território a Norte do Rio Douro. De salientar ainda os registos de vivências e vidas de Homens que estão presentes à nossa volta e fazem com que possamos sentir o pulso da vida, quer através de uma fotografia, quer através de um simples olhar. Obrigado a todos aqueles que me permitiram registar alguns planos aqui colocados, nomeadamente a banda "Three with Ana" bem como um agradecimento especial a todos os meus amigos que me acompanham ao longo da vida e que marcaram presença em alguns planos de timelapse que realizei. Conto com eles para mais aventuras!


----------



## NunoC (15 Set 2014 às 12:05)

Imagens fantásticas! É sempre agradável ver alguns vídeos desta qualidade e ainda por cima sobre a minha grande paixão! 
Cada paisagem bonita ...


----------

